# Agrandar la mesa de trabajo de multisim 10.1



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

hola a todos

Estoy con el problema de que no se como agrandar la mesa de  trabajo del multisim 10.1 , es que mi circuito es muy grande y no me entra todo en la pantalla! ,, les agradeceria si alguien me ayuda con eso, ya que he buscado en internet y no encontre nada , tambien le pregunte a amigos que usan el multisim y me dieron respuestas como: "es lo suficientemente grande para que armes el circuito"  ó  " no se, nunca tube que agrandar la mesa de trabajo " 
...bueno les dejo mi inquietud, seguramente será de utilidad para muchos, saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2009)

Options-->Sheet Propierties-->WorkSpace

Puedes agrandar vertical, horizontal o ambas


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta fogonazo, ahora si lo quiero imprimir ? se puede reducir a A4 por ejemplo o el circuito se imprime en  varias hojas ?


----------



## Xsploushon (Oct 13, 2014)

muchas gracias! me fue muy util


----------

